# don'ts one week before a race



## bikerx92 (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm interested to know if this helps. For example no fast food or sex a week or more before a race. Does it help a little? I'm not pro so I won't stop this habits for a long time. 1-2 weeks is alright just to get a better results if it does help.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Having sex isn't going to effect you as long as it doesn't get tangled up in head over heels romantic stuff, of course you also want to be careful about your partner and make sure they don't have any funky stuff that will make you sick. 

Diet is important, keep the calories not under or over what you need. Stay well hydrated and get plenty of sleep. Most important, relax, since you're not a pro the results aren't that important.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

With out a bit more info on you I'd say turn off the computer and enjoy the week. Why worry about a living the Holy Grail of weeks 1 week out when you live like a dog the other 51? A bit late to experiment is all.


----------



## oroy38 (Apr 27, 2010)

Eat right, stay properly hydrated, taper your training, and get a good night of sleep 2 nights before the race.

Have as much sex as you like.

There's not much you can do to make you faster the week of the race, but there's a whole shitload of stuff you can do to make you slower.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

oroy38 said:


> There's not much you can do to make you faster the week of the race, but there's a whole shitload of stuff you can do to make you slower.


yep...


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

stay away from spanish beef and stop snorting coke a few days before.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Dec 11, 2009)

I heard that Spanish beef makes you faster.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*carne Espanol*



Hitchhiker said:


> I heard that Spanish beef makes you faster.


If you eat enough, it helps your asthma


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Lemond nailed his wife the night before he won the Tour.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

It's not the sex that affects riding performance, it's staying up 1/2 the night looking for it that does.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Having sex (assuming you uhm... finish) causes the brain chemistry to change a bit (release of prolactin among many other chemicals) that studies show to help men sleep. Many guys - regardless of how long they've been racing - often have a tough time sleeping the night before a race. So, as Oroy38 said - have as much sex as possible! 

Oh, and eat right and all that too. 

On the plus side, if you don't do well in the race, just watch the pack riding away from you and think "Well, at least I got laid last night!"


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

I read an article about world class XC mountain bike racers and what they do the night before a race. I was surprised to find out that one guy that has won tons of races and is very well respected among his peers has "3-4 beers" and dinner with friends the night before a big race. I imagine to relax and not over think the plan. 

This surprised me because I read that alcohol influences sleep patterns in humans and keeps us from going into REM sleep. This is true for me; I love beer, but every time I have even one I don't sleep as well. Anyway I have a theory about this racer; how is this- his blood pressure is so low from being in such insane shape that the increase actually helps him go into deeper sleep?? Lame I know, but I can't figure out why he still wins races well into his early 40s (sorry can't remember his name at this point in the morning). Maybe the chance to hang with friends takes him mind off the race and is more important than sleep, as he is already well rested enough?................MTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

One night of lower quality sleep prior to a race shouldn't really affect anything. If it were several nights in a row, then it would start to be cumulative and cause waking fatigue.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

MTT said:


> I read an article about world class XC mountain bike racers and what they do the night before a race. I was surprised to find out that one guy that has won tons of races and is very well respected among his peers has "3-4 beers" and dinner with friends the night before a big race. I imagine to relax and not over think the plan.
> 
> This surprised me because I read that alcohol influences sleep patterns in humans and keeps us from going into REM sleep. This is true for me; I love beer, but every time I have even one I don't sleep as well. Anyway I have a theory about this racer; how is this- his blood pressure is so low from being in such insane shape that the increase actually helps him go into deeper sleep?? Lame I know, but I can't figure out why he still wins races well into his early 40s (sorry can't remember his name at this point in the morning). Maybe the chance to hang with friends takes him mind off the race and is more important than sleep, as he is already well rested enough?................MTT :thumbsup:


I think you're way over thinking something with 0 significance. David Wells threw a no hitter still hammered from the night before. Others never drink at all and still suck. Extremes don't always matter and 3-4 beers especially with food is far from that and pretty much nothing assuming the person isn't really small. So that ain't going to matter.
If this person actually put any thought into his routine beyond liking beer he probably thought he was carb loading.


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*+1 on the good night of sleep TWO nights before*

I always have trouble sleeping the night before anyway. Sex helps me sleep but like anything else, you can overdo it. uh, Hopefully.

I only do one road race a year and I take the week before the race totally off. e.g. did 45 minutes of climbing intervals the Tuesday before a Sunday climbing race. As I have learned more, I also have a lighter week the second week before.

I try to keep my weight stable the week before. Not overeat and keep off the junk. Also, try to consume a bit more protein. Beer is a training beverage.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't see that getting your rocks off will effect your racing. That is unless you partake in rather violent sex, NTTAWWT. 

I wouldn't have a whole lot of fast food the week of a race. I just stay away from it in general. 


As Andrea said: try and get some good sleep the week of a race.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

waldo425 said:


> I don't see that getting your rocks off will effect your racing. That is unless you partake in rather violent sex, NTTAWWT.
> 
> I wouldn't have a whole lot of fast food the week of a race. I just stay away from it in general.
> 
> ...



What the heck is it with this superstition men have about abstaining from sex before athletic events? Good Lord. Have at it already.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> What the heck is it with this superstition men have about abstaining from sex before athletic events? Good Lord. Have at it already.


HI OEH!!!

Indeed, sex before a race is no issue whatsoever. Provided you don't spend the evening slugging back Jack in a bar trying to attract that woman...


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

robdamanii said:


> HI OEH!!!
> 
> Indeed, sex before a race is no issue whatsoever. Provided you don't spend the evening slugging back Jack in a bar trying to attract that woman...



Oh, HI ROBD!  

I still cruise through and post here and there. Spent part of this morning enjoying the feel-good story of the month here: 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=3028847#post3028847


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Oh, HI ROBD!
> 
> I still cruise through and post here and there. Spent part of this morning enjoying the feel-good story of the month here:
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=3028847#post3028847


Oh HELL that is a find! Most people would cut off an arm or leg for that.

The lounge misses you so!

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=228232

Oh, and so this is on topic: cutting off an arm or leg before a race will cause your performance to suffer.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

robdamanii said:


> Oh HELL that is a find! Most people would cut off an arm or leg for that.
> 
> The lounge misses you so!
> 
> ...



Uh oh.


----------

